# Barnes Spit-fire TMZ



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone have any experience with these? I just sighted in my muzzy yesterday with the 250 grain TMZ's and they shoot awesome, just curious how they perform on deer. I'm shooting with 100 grains (by volume) of Jim Shockey's granulated powder. I'm currently sighted in at 3" high at 100 yards, hoping for a 150 yard zero. I don't have a 150 yard Range to test that theory. Does that sound about right?


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Anything I've seen on Barnes bullets is very positive. I shoot 285 gr. spit-fire MZ's and the two deer I've killed with them haven't moved. Barnes bullets are noted for high weight retention, meaning the bullet is not going to fragment. I use 100 gr of Triple 7 with this bullet.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? I just sighted in my muzzy yesterday with the 250 grain TMZ's and they shoot awesome, just curious how they perform on deer. I'm shooting with 100 grains (by volume) of Jim Shockey's granulated powder. I'm currently sighted in at 3" high at 100 yards, hoping for a 150 yard zero. I don't have a 150 yard Range to test that theory. Does that sound about right?


I use the 290 gr. You will not find a better bullet, period. On game performance is excellent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> I use the 290 gr. You will not find a better bullet, period. On game performance is excellent.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I'll be the odd man out on these. Could not get them to shoot better than about 4 inch groups at 50yards with various loads and sabot combos. Spent almost a full day at the range trying to get them to shoot good out of my Triumph acouple of years ago. I have heard great performance info on them but just could not get em to shoot.

Finally went with 250gr SST's in harvester short sabots over 110grs of BH209 and a CCI 209M primer and get just over 1 inch groups at 100yards.

Just goes to prove each gun is different.

J-


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Words cannot say enough about this bullet. Here's a 290 grainer that I recovered from a doe that I took two years ago. I was using my Knight MK-85 with 100 grains of Triple7 at 97 yards.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

They are awesome. Use them and never look back. I use them in my Encore and have had excellent results with them.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Are you guys getting pass throughs typically? Good blood trails? I'm a former powerbelt user, so I'm hoping to get some good performance on deer. I'm absolutely amazed at the accuracy of these bullets. These groups are what I would expect from my rifles. Just as a side note, I'm using the thinner black MMP sabots for easier loading. I tried these bullets a couple years back with the standard sabots and using 777 pellets and I could barely get them down the barrel. I actually went back to powerbelts because they were so hard to load. With the new sabots and cleaner powder, I'm totally sold on the TMZ's now!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Of the ten or so deer I've killed with them the one in the pick is the only one I've recovered. The rest left a huge exit hole.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

GrtWhtHntr said:


> 100 grains (by volume) of Jim Shockey's granulated powder. I'm currently sighted in at 3" high at 100 yards, hoping for a 150 yard zero. I don't have a 150 yard Range to test that theory. Does that sound about right?


You're going to be in the ball park but, maybe just a little lower. I shoot the 250gr TMZ and lets say, 110grs of blackhorn. I'm shooting just about 2 - 2 1/2" low at 150 yds. Best group at that range to date, 3/4" (I was having a GOOD day).............._Just received another 120 the other day. Hope they last until the season._

If you feel that most of your shots will be no less than 150yds, then you should zero for it (150). If not, then why not zero for 100 and if the shot presents itself properly at 150yds, just hold 3 to 5 inches higher.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's two more Barnes bullets, after pass thrus and dug out of the corn field....


----------

